

RSA conference bans scantily-clad “booth babes” - jgrahamc
https://fortune.com/2015/03/30/tech-conference-bans-scantily-clad-booth-babes/

======
annasaru
I think sales people wanted these more with customers. An opportunity to hang
out with pretty girls, customers be damned. The tech community is pretty male
dominated. So maybe they should instead get girl interns (professionally
dressed of course) to participate in these conferences to encourage more STEM
participation for girls.

